# Food Stamps to Stop if Government Shutdown Occurs?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> WASHINGTON (AP) - A government shutdown Oct. 1 could immediately suspend or delay food stamp payments to some of the 46 million Americans who receive the food aid.
> 
> The Agriculture Department said Tuesday that it will stop providing benefits at the beginning of October if Congress does not pass legislation to keep government agencies open.
> 
> ...


http://www.usnews.com/news/politics...government-shutdown-could-cut-off-food-stamps

Looks like a bunch of political BS to make the anti Planned Parenthood crowd look like baby-killers, themselves.

Still, what if that did happen? Do you think all those who have, for generations, lived on the government doll, will head off in search of jobs?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

One month of no food stamps would be a good thing, in my opinion. Maybe it would start a little desire for independence in some people. They won't die. I was laid off for a year, and I didn't die. In fact, my net worth increased.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> One month of no food stamps would be a good thing, in my opinion. Maybe it would start a little desire for independence in some people. They won't die. I was laid off for a year, and I didn't die. In fact, my net worth increased.


Problem is, I don't think those folks share your mentality.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

They will swarm the food aisle at The Walmart...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maybe a few will get hungry enough to go earn their own food. Oh wait. Nevermind. They will riot. It will be like a nationwide Ferguson.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is a talking point directly from the White House to the state run media (ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, etc).
They are laying the ground work to affix blame, when actually any government shutdown will be the result of OBAMA refusing to sign the budget bill because he doesn't like it.
After all, with Hillary in decline, the Democrats have to whip up their base and make sure every possible one of them gets to the polls.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Exactly. The communists (democrats and rinos) are willing to starve people to have the law that murder of the unborn is not only OK but to be promoted and paid for with tax dollars. Plus they will get away with blaming those who have a normal moral compass as the reason the poor have no food or care due to a morally bankrupt media.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If the republicans would just stand up and say,,, "WE PASSED A BUDGET AND SENT IT TO THE PRESIDENT- NOW HE HAS TO DECIDE WHAT IS MORE IMPORTANT - PEOPLE GETTING FOOD STAMPS OR PLANNED PARENT HOOD GETTING SUBSIDIES."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> If the republicans would just stand up and say,,, "WE PASSED A BUDGET AND SENT IT TO THE PRESIDENT- NOW HE HAS TO DECIDE WHAT IS MORE IMPORTANT - PEOPLE GETTING FOOD STAMPS OR PLANNED PARENT HOOD GETTING SUBSIDIES."


I'm sure they will, but if the media doesn't broadcast it, who is going to hear?
And even if the media did, 50% of the country wouldn't hear it because they are too busy watching Entertainment Tonight and Dancing With The Stars.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't see the food stamps/welfare EBT stopping. This is simply an attempt to scare leaches into demonstrating.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If the republicans would just stand up and say,,, "WE PASSED A BUDGET AND SENT IT TO THE PRESIDENT- NOW HE HAS TO DECIDE WHAT IS MORE IMPORTANT - PEOPLE GETTING FOOD STAMPS OR PLANNED PARENT HOOD GETTING SUBSIDIES."


I would frame it as people getting food or killing babies. Cool avatar.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I wish, it would not bother me one bit if we cut off food stamps for a month. I suspect the price of food perishable food items would plummet as stores would rush to dump them on the few customers that actually have to buy them.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We don't need no water let the mother burn


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I dont know anyone who receives food stamps and gets less than $200/month.

46 million people times $200 is $9.2 billion. 

Lets shut down for a few months this year.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> If the republicans would just stand up and say,,, "WE PASSED A BUDGET AND SENT IT TO THE PRESIDENT- NOW HE HAS TO DECIDE WHAT IS MORE IMPORTANT - PEOPLE GETTING FOOD STAMPS OR PLANNED PARENT HOOD GETTING SUBSIDIES."


Back to the satan's servant avatar I see...

No, but seriously, I totally agree with you, 100%, without question, on this statement.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Denton said:


> http://www.usnews.com/news/politics...government-shutdown-could-cut-off-food-stamps
> 
> Looks like a bunch of political BS to make the anti Planned Parenthood crowd look like baby-killers, themselves.
> 
> Still, what if that did happen? Do you think all those who have, for generations, lived on the government doll, will head off in search of jobs?


No, could be a spark to light the fuse..... SHTF But the shutdown would have to be extended, unlikely


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> If the republicans would just stand up and say,,, "WE PASSED A BUDGET AND SENT IT TO THE PRESIDENT- NOW HE HAS TO DECIDE WHAT IS MORE IMPORTANT - PEOPLE GETTING FOOD STAMPS OR PLANNED PARENT HOOD GETTING SUBSIDIES."


Both Boner and McConnell have small penises and no Balls


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd love to see food stamps go away. Take some of the money and feed under privileged children (the ones with worthless or struggling parents) a solid breakfast and lunch at school each day and at the local rec center ect. on weekends. Anyone of working age isn't allowed any free food.

Reduce unemployment benefits to 16 weeks. Why should I be paying taxes to support someone who feels that working at McDonalds is beneath them. I've never used any federal subsidy/unemployment program and when I couldn't find the job I wanted I worked the job I could find until I found a better job.

Delete all subsidized housing programs. Have you ever noticed that most of our police , court, and jail dollars are spent on the same people who are unemployed, on food stamps, or in subsidized housing/living for free with someone else? They are the most expensive section of your population to maintain yet they generally contribute the lest tax revenue to pay for these social programs.

And kick the professional politicians out with term limits.

Out with all of the "Leeches" who survive by sucking my wallet.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . I for one have just seen too many folks on the dole, . . . that should be on a diet. 

Most of em don't wear dresses any more, . . . they go to the army surplus stores and get tents, GP, Small, . . . or at least it looks like it.

Started to say sorry for the rant, . . . but I really ain't.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This usually meant Party time after a trip to Gratiot & 94


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

That is when you will start to see "zombies".
Fact is it will not take that long--


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

this.
Black Mob Swarms Georgia Walmart to See 'How Much Damage' They Could Do


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

People are crazy enough with hand outs. When the offerings are not made the masses will demand free food. If that happened all those entitled pos would riot and steal.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> People are crazy enough with hand outs. When the offerings are not made the masses will demand free food. If that happened all those entitled pos would riot and steal.


I'm sure there would be some rioting but remember back when the government seriously cracked down on welfare in the late 90's. Lots of loud bitching and the liberal press played it up. boo hoo

18 months later we started seeing lots of reports with people saying getting kicked off was the best thing that ever happened to them.

If the gang bangers are going to steal you'll see a lot more stories about businesses keeping defensive weapons, not a bad thing. If they are going to riot, well, let 'em. Honest hard working people will lock their doors and load their weapons, stores will protect themselves to the best of their ability. A little cleansing of the leaches may not be a bad thing and the rest will learn to work like a man, not slink like a leach.

I have toomany relatives who are leaches and have very little sympathy for their type, I call them "Sponges" because they are always trying to suck money from the government and family members who actually work full time.


----------



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

Can I just make a note that some people who get SNAP work for it and need it? As much as I don't like it, I have it. My finace works 40+ hours a week and I work an average of 30 hours a week yet we struggle to make ends meet. Most of why we struggle is due to Obamacare jacking up the price for medical and prescriptions. Due to me large inventory of health problems, I dish out over $200 a month just on meds.

While I'm not proud of the fact that I'm on SNAP, both my man and I pay back into the system with taxes so we don't leech. We only hope to be on it for a very short while as opposed to making a living on it. I will admit that most people on government assistant programs are leeches, but some actually need the help to get on their feet and are trying to make a better life for themselves.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm sorry about your medical problems and am glad you plan to soon be off SNAP. I also agree that short term unemployment benefits is not a bad thing. But I've got to draw a line somewhere. Back in my 20's I worked between 60 and 90 hrs a week (never had less than 2 jobs and school) to pay bills and school until I developed the job skills to get a job paying a living wage. Then I worked 100+ hrs a week for the next 10 years saving and supporting my family (but the pay was good due to job skills I'd learned while in school and working 2 jobs.

Another 10 years working a more reasonable schedule and I'm financially ok now days but a long way from retirement money.

Had medical problems, Insurance and more work paid for it. 

I'm not smarter, I just work harder because I refuse to live beyond what I produce.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> They will swarm the food aisle at The Walmart...


By "THEY" he does not mean the welfare class or any certain race, creed, or religion... "They" is just a general "they" and in no way should it be construed to imply a hatred or bigotry of any person(s) real or fictional.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm currently dealing with 3 close family member who are always asking for money. My Mother passed last year and she was always helping them financially. I did for a while (several thousand dollars worth of help the last year) and I've had it. I work, so can they and others who expect someone else to cover their bills.
Sorry if I seem harsh on this subject, just got another pleading call for cash today. I said NO but feel guilty when I know I shouldn't.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I'm currently dealing with 3 close family member who are always asking for money. My Mother passed last year and she was always helping them financially. I did for a while (several thousand dollars worth of help the last year) and I've had it. I work, so can they and others who expect someone else to cover their bills.
> Sorry if I seem harsh on this subject, just got another pleading call for cash today. I said NO but feel guilty when I know I shouldn't.


Invite them over for a square meal. That should mean the world. When I had nothing and had eaten little to nothing for a few days a meal invitation was like an answered prayer. And I always found a way to thank them - chopping wood shovelling a pile clearing the driveway I mean when you have a home there's always something that needs doing.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Funny how a gov. shut-down gets tied to food stamps this time when last time it just shut-down old faithful, with all the park workers ending up with a paid vacation. GOP will never risk a shut down in a election year, time to eat some more crow with the P.P. killers. As far as seeing what would happen if occupation cheese card was shut down, I would bet it wouldn't be long before your skill set of SHTF was put to the test.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm a little behind on this topic. So what are the sticking points to the budget this time? Defunding Planned Parenthood?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Invite them over for a square meal. That should mean the world. When I had nothing and had eaten little to nothing for a few days a meal invitation was like an answered prayer. And I always found a way to thank them - chopping wood shovelling a pile clearing the driveway I mean when you have a home there's always something that needs doing.


Last Thanksgiving they came down since Mother wasn't putting out a spread. There was some talk of their helping with fencing I was putting in at the time. They came down Wednesday, stayed up half the night watching tv, two of the three slept till 2pm the next day. The other brother helped me with fencing for about 2 hours while the turkey cooked. Fed them in front of the tv since they wouldn't get up.

Cleaned up while they sat in front of the tv. They stayed one more night and since they were about to get evicted from their place in NC they inquired (damn near demanded) about moving in with me.

I firmly stated that no one lives in my home unless they work full time. That was a short discussion. They left the next day after bumming gas money for the ride.

So you see, I have invited them and tried to discuss their money/work problem over a good meal.

One of the three at least tries to work some (he also works some at his home in NC). The other two are total sponges.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear it. I do my best to only help.those who help themselves. Sounds like you have some healthy boundaries too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> I'm a little behind on this topic. So what are the sticking points to the budget this time? Defunding Planned Parenthood?


There are those who are pushing that, yes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Food stamps will not be cut off ,it will not happen


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hold it, If they don't pass the new budget I get two wishes at once??? A temporary stop in food stamps and defunding planned parenthood. PLEASE let them squabble for another month.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

What happened last time when the government shut down. Did the food stamps stop?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Food stamps will not be cut off ,it will not happen


I agree but they should start cutting the amount they get and the rquirements to be able to get food stamps big time and the length you can receive them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dirk said:


> What happened last time when the government shut down. Did the food stamps stop?


No. That's what makes this notification different.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just more paid vacations for the govt elite. Aslong as they don't mess with veterans or social security, screw em all. 
Would make America stronger...in the long term. 
In the short term, food riots by poor starving Cadillac escalade drivers would clean out the stores for a bit, until gunshots rang out.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

IF - I depended on this money-- I would have been putting away peanut butter and other prepping items long ago..


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Remember when there was that food stamp card glitch... somewhere in LA state, maybe...recipients showed unlimited card balances and mayhem ensued. Shelves cleaned out, pushing shoving etc.

It will be like that, just with less joy and more violence.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

I always like to stockpile ramen noodles as that is a great way to help out the needy give them a pack of ramen noodles or two. It will give them something to fill their belly with and is pretty cheap too. about 15 cents a pack or cheaper if you get the chicken or beef flavors. Sometimes those cup of noodles are better if they are homeless. I know you can just fill them up with HOT top water and they will still cook up nicely. Not perfect but it's a nice thing to do IF you guys care spare a few extra bucks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One worthless gang punk get shot while assaulting a LEO and a city burns. What do you think would happen with in hours of just hearing the Debt card was being cut off.
Not going to happen don't even waste time thinking about it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Welfare or food stamps is a form of national extortion. If it stops, looting and riots are guaranteed. There will be blood shed and destruction. This is why the guvmint would make sure the free loaders would get their benefits. The people who are in it because they truly need help and use the program temporarily would not cause trouble if they were cut off, but the ones living on the program for several generations will cause all the problem.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

I know too many people who are able to work. That choose to be on the government handouts instead. I say stop social security disability, food stamps, and welfare forever.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

Lady_Husker said:


> Can I just make a note that some people who get SNAP work for it and need it? As much as I don't like it, I have it. My finace works 40+ hours a week and I work an average of 30 hours a week yet we struggle to make ends meet. Most of why we struggle is due to Obamacare jacking up the price for medical and prescriptions. Due to me large inventory of health problems, I dish out over $200 a month just on meds.
> 
> While I'm not proud of the fact that I'm on SNAP, both my man and I pay back into the system with taxes so we don't leech. We only hope to be on it for a very short while as opposed to making a living on it. I will admit that most people on government assistant programs are leeches, but some actually need the help to get on their feet and are trying to make a better life for themselves.


I completely agree. I have mentioned before on here that as a single mom with two very young children I needed support. I was not on the system for long and my children 17 and 18 will not be welfare recipients. My 18 year old just graduated and decided to hold off on college, she is currently working two jobs.

The problem is with the cycle of welfare abuse passed down for generations. The people who have no intent of ever getting off the system and contribute nothing to the world around them.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Denton said:


> Problem is, I don't think those folks share your mentality.


 Another problem, is that if the Republicans shut the government down they'll lose the election for sure. That's what the Demotards want.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Lady_Husker said:


> Can I just make a note that some people who get SNAP work for it and need it? As much as I don't like it, I have it. My finace works 40+ hours a week and I work an average of 30 hours a week yet we struggle to make ends meet. Most of why we struggle is due to Obamacare jacking up the price for medical and prescriptions. Due to me large inventory of health problems, I dish out over $200 a month just on meds.
> 
> While I'm not proud of the fact that I'm on SNAP, both my man and I pay back into the system with taxes so we don't leech. We only hope to be on it for a very short while as opposed to making a living on it. I will admit that most people on government assistant programs are leeches, but some actually need the help to get on their feet and are trying to make a better life for themselves.


This is the way it is intended to work. Unfortunately, you are one of the very few who doesn't look at assistance as a lifetime proposition. I have no problem with my tax dollars going to someone in need of temporary help. KEY WORD IS TEMPORARY! That said.........shut the whole damn government down. Then we will see these freeloaders and pretenders for what they are.The largest share of them don't want to work or pull their own weight. They want to sit around on the couch having babies by 10 different women doing drugs and have a good time on our dime. They are nothing but useless dead weight.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you Lady Husker and Alexus for using the system the way it was designed to be used. As a short term safety net. And I'm fine with that but we al know at least 40% of the people who use government subsidy programs seriously abuse the process.

I've known two women (daughters of my friends) who had one or two kids who refused to look for work saying that they make more from government programs than they could make working. Neither of these women had worked in over a year, neither were married, and the dads were contributing very little to the kids support. Both of the fathers should have been tossed in jail or at least have their drives licenses pulled for not paying child support in my opinion.

While I've never had kids I've financially supported kids that weren't mine. Why should I have to pay additional taxes long term to support the parents of these kids. 

The kids can't help the position their parents are in so I'm willing to help the kids some but not the adults (beyond short term emergencies). I prep some extra food for kids who live close by but not one bite for their non-prepping parents.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I prep some extra food for kids who live close by but not one bite for their non-prepping parents.


think about this long term in a bad situation - if you are feeding the kids and not the parents... what will happen after 1 week, 1 month, 2 months????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lady_Husker said:


> Can I just make a note that some people who get SNAP work for it and need it? As much as I don't like it, I have it. My finace works 40+ hours a week and I work an average of 30 hours a week yet we struggle to make ends meet. Most of why we struggle is due to Obamacare jacking up the price for medical and prescriptions. Due to me large inventory of health problems, I dish out over $200 a month just on meds.
> 
> While I'm not proud of the fact that I'm on SNAP, both my man and I pay back into the system with taxes so we don't leech. We only hope to be on it for a very short while as opposed to making a living on it. I will admit that most people on government assistant programs are leeches, but some actually need the help to get on their feet and are trying to make a better life for themselves.


Lady, y'all aren't the ones who are a concern. Not at all.

I learned a lot when I was attending a university for a bachelor's in criminal justice. That is to say, I learned a lot when I delivered pizzas for a while as I attended classes. 
Being just out of the army, older than the other drivers and well armed, I made it a point to deliver to the projects. No, there were no tips, but I felt better knowing I would be the target of a potential robbery instead of the kids. Yes, there were attempts, but the rats scurried away when the saw they'd get something besides my money bag if they pressed the issue.
What I got to see was the inside of those housing units. I saw the filth, the drugs and the drugged out, empty shells of human beings. I saw the numerous infants, crawling around filthy floors with feces pouring out of unchanged diapers as the empty shells attacked the pizza boxes like zombies on victims. I saw the generational trap, and knew that the infants crawling on the floors were the next generation of welfare recipients as well as the next generation of prison fodder.
These are the empty shells with which the government is threatening us, not you. They don't care how it is going to harm you.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Food stamps will not be cut off ,it will not happen


Totally agree. The shutdown is only around 17% of the government anyway. And I'd bet a dollar those who were furloughed will be recompensed in short order.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I'm currently dealing with 3 close family member who are always asking for money. My Mother passed last year and she was always helping them financially. I did for a while (several thousand dollars worth of help the last year) and I've had it. I work, so can they and others who expect someone else to cover their bills.
> Sorry if I seem harsh on this subject, just got another pleading call for cash today. I said NO but feel guilty when I know I shouldn't.


I feel you. My stepbrother does the same (while on gov asst.) and I used to give to him. He needed money to keep the lights on. I give it and next thing you know he's in Facebook posting pics of his new tats... I cut him off after a few things like that and making him try to earn it never worked out right. I no longer feel sorry for him because his priorities are always wrong and he barely makes an effort to earn money. I even had a good job lined out for him that he turned down. Lessons learned. But it pisses me off that every week uncle Sam takes part of my check to support leeches like my scumbag stepbrother. Especially when there are many who really need it and barely make it. Especially the elderly and disabled.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Side note learned from the school of hard knocks: if you ever loan money make sure to get the terms in writing. Even text messages can hold up in court.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Denton said:


> Lady, y'all aren't the ones who are a concern. Not at all.
> 
> I learned a lot when I was attending a university for a bachelor's in criminal justice. That is to say, I learned a lot when I delivered pizzas for a while as I attended classes.
> Being just out of the army, older than the other drivers and well armed, I made it a point to deliver to the projects. No, there were no tips, but I felt better knowing I would be the target of a potential robbery instead of the kids. Yes, there were attempts, but the rats scurried away when the saw they'd get something besides my money bag if they pressed the issue.
> ...


The statistics they use to determine how much and who gets what is a "percentage of the poverty level" which is disgusting, nobody should be forced to live in poverty. They should either give you first world living conditions for a short period or a little over a long time. There should be incentives for certain types to work (leeches and not working people) and not punishment. Nobody should be punished for trying to better themselves.

After I lost a job in 2011 and after I started putting out 100 job applications I applied for food stamps. I received $16 a month. I think I bought 2 frozen pizzas a month. Go figure.

And I'm not trying to be down on anyone, just the ones living completely off of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> The statistics they use to determine how much and who gets what is a "percentage of the poverty level" which is disgusting, nobody should be forced to live in poverty. They should either give you first world living conditions for a short period or a little over a long time. There should be incentives for certain types to work (leeches and not working people) and not punishment. Nobody should be punished for trying to better themselves.
> 
> After I lost a job in 2011 and after I started putting out 100 job applications I applied for food stamps. I received $16 a month. I think I bought 2 frozen pizzas a month. Go figure.
> 
> And I'm not trying to be down on anyone, just the ones living completely off of it.


I hear what you are saying, but I can't say I agree with everything.

Who is they who should give someone something, and from what pile of cash is such a thing afforded?

I have been unemployed. I have been on workers comp for months while broken bones and joints healed. I have worked for crappy wages, wondering how many meals must be skipped to make sure bills were paid. In short, Denton has seen some pretty lousy days.

That bachelor's in CJ I mentioned? It isn't what is paying the bills, today. A lowly two year vo-tech college is what has made a good living possible. Not in my wildest dreams did I think I would be repairing and maintaining aircraft. I've always been more of a people person than one who was mechanically inclined. Still, one does what one has to do. I'm glad I did it. Life is a lot more stable, now.

They weren't there to insure I have a "first world" living condition. I'm glad. Living under pressure made the difference, and it didn't cost anyone else a thing.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Side note learned from the school of hard knocks: if you ever loan money make sure to get the terms in writing. Even text messages can hold up in court.


About 70% of the money I have given them the last year was listed as a documented loans with a set repayment date.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> think about this long term in a bad situation - if you are feeding the kids and not the parents... what will happen after 1 week, 1 month, 2 months????


Call me foolish and soft but there are 4 kids under the age of ten close by. I will make an effort to keep them fed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Call me foolish and soft but there are 4 kids under the age of ten close by. I will make an effort to keep them fed.


That makes you a good man, as far as Denton is concerned!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Call me foolish and soft but there are 4 kids under the age of ten close by. I will make an effort to keep them fed.


 And so we should. People truly in need should receive help and we as humans are required to provide it. Sadly because of fraud those that need help don't always get it.
Back to topic. Food stamps will not be cut off will not happen.


----------

